
Only 22% of searches on Amazon include a brand name - juokaz
https://www.marketplacepulse.com/articles/only-22-of-searches-on-amazon-include-a-brand-name
======
forgottenentry
One aspect I didn't see mentioned in the article was whether brand name is
reflected in final purchase v.s. initial search.

As a consumer, I often am open to one of several common brands but will search
generically in order to see all available options. However, I'm unlikely to
buy from an extremely generic brand in most cases.

Not sure if this behavior is common, but I expect it is not uncommon.

